# text too small on uber navigation



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

how can you increase the text size on the uber navigation?
this sh#t is too small for me to see, especially at night
I am ok in the daylight, but at night it just seems a blur

can I display the live uber iPhone info on a small monitor ?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

You can use a tablet


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> You can use a tablet


I tried using my IPAD-MINI, but the connection seems TOO SLOW compared to the iPhone

I just changed a setting on the iPhone that is under DISPLAY & BRIGHTNESS
it is a slider for TEXT SIZE

it says APPS THAT SUPPORT DYNAMIC TYPE WILL ADJUST TO YOUR PREFERRED READING SIZE BELOW

hope this works


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

PTB said:


> I tried using my IPAD-MINI, but the connection seems TOO SLOW compared to the iPhone
> 
> I just changed a setting on the iPhone that is under DISPLAY & BRIGHTNESS
> it is a slider for TEXT SIZE
> ...


I use android tablet and it works fine. But yeah there's no text per app (unless you rooted /jailbroke and have special apps like xposed), so you have to increase text size of whole phone


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I use android tablet and it works fine. But yeah there's no text per app (unless you rooted /jailbroke and have special apps like xposed), so you have to increase text size of whole phone


i just installed UBER PARTNER from PlayStore on an android tablet
then went to ACCOUNT/SETTINGS/NAVIGATION PROVIDER
and it has choice between
MAPS or WAZE

can you choose UBER navigation instead on the ANDROID TABLET ??


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

This is indeed a problem.


----------

